# 50% Off on Arturia V Collection 5 for Native Instrument Users



## Reid Rosefelt (May 22, 2017)

I just received an email about this special NI offer for the Arturia V Collection 5 for $249 (or $99 for update) It ends on 5/31. 

https://www.native-instruments.com/...+owners+++c=nks+b=Komplete+t=Sales_Special_PD

I'm not sure what the requirement is to get it. I don't know whether you need to own NI hardware or whether NI software is enough. 

This is something that might have interested me a lot at one time. These instruments have tremendous sentimental value for me. I played in bands with a few of them. I also like having VI's with NKS. 

But money is an issue, as I just bought Omnisphere 2. I have Komplete and am pretty happy with my electric pianos and organs. The last thing I need is another piano... : ) 

What's the word among you experts on this package? Is it a good deal at $249?


----------



## FriFlo (May 22, 2017)

And be warned ... Arturia keeps asking me for the same amount of money for upgrading my version with a few synths less ...
Personally, I keep away from companies that charge the same for an upgrade as from somebody buying new. It is somehow against all principles, isn't it? Further, this stuff is not exactly hip and some of it even sounds quite scary ... well, better buy some of their hardware. This you will probably never regret as much as buying this collection ... just my two cents ...


----------



## wst3 (May 22, 2017)

I like them a lot, I'd have liked them a lot more if I'd paid a lot less<G>. At $249 it is a very good deal. I would never say they have captured the souls of these old synths, but dang, they are a lot of fun to play with. Now if only they'd add an MKS-80!


----------



## dcoscina (May 23, 2017)

I have V collection 4 and was able to,upgrade to 5 for $99 through this NI deal,not $249 as was available to,me directly through Arturia's site. Worked just fine for me.


----------



## synthpunk (May 23, 2017)

I use SEM-V quite often despite it's rotate mode being a little funky. CS-80-V still does its thing and the Synclav is much better than the UVI version.

Would be nice to see a Chroma, Voyetra, Synthex added one day.


----------



## sostenuto (May 23, 2017)

Saw the Arturia announcement re V5.3. Guess 'deal' will be V5 and then 'free' update from Arturia??


----------

